# Is Corey Brewer really a defensive dynamo?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It’s been just over three weeks since Corey Brewer signed with the Dallas Mavericks. Brewer is young, athletic and by all accounts, an extremely hard worker. However, the chief attraction for the Mavericks was his reputation as an excellent wing defender. So far he’s had trouble carving out a place for himself in Rick Carlisle’s rotation, averaging just 8.9 minutes per game over seven games. It’s difficult to draw conclusions with such a small sample size, but he hasn’t yet done anything to stand out at the defensive end.
> 
> What exactly is his defensive reputation based on? Watching him play we see a long and bouncy sliver of a forward. He competes on every defensive possession; he battles through screens, moves his feet on the perimeter, and displays a knack for using his length to contest shots. Defensive impact is notoriously hard to measure statistically, but is there any numeric evidence that his excellent tools and motor translate to an effect on an opposing team’s offense?
> 
> ...


http://www.thetwomangame.com/2011/03/the-clearest-of-all-laws/


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I think because he looks athletic and hustles hard people immediately peg him as a good defender. I really don't know if he is or not. It's really hard to tell because he's playing behind Marion and Peja, and should Caron come back in the postseason, he'll be further down on the bench. So it's hard to tell but if the Mavericks are healthy, it won't matter too much as he's not being paid anything extravagant. 

Should the Mavericks lose Caron and Peja in the offseason, it'll be more of a concern.


----------

